# G-SCALE ---Computer software for tracks layouts



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Anybody out there have information on G-SCALE ---Computer software for tracks layouts..
please send a Link or information..

Thanks,
Rudy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RR-Track is what I used, highly recommended, $99. 

Google "RR-TRack".... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

If you use Visio and are using LGB track, I made a free Visio stencil that might be helpful. It's on the upper-right corner of this page: Visio Stencil[/b]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I use "rail modeller" Very inexpensive and works on the Mac 

http://www.railmodeller.com/


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I used AutoCAD and there is no guessing.


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

I know Autocad and have one, But I measure the existing curves to their the spec metric MM and convert to english inches.
they varies. So what is the Tip on using AutoCadd to be close accurate. 

How About the Turn outs and switches. I guess in the long run their will be A little guessing too ?
Nice thing by Autocad is I can measure anywhere and make a calculated Guess, But I was looking for 
User friendly.


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

I search this and saw YouTube tutorial sample. Looksvery interesting as user friendly. May I know if they carry
LGB tracks libraries in G-scale. I am sure they have like it or similar. I am on G-scale.

youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVmB...r_embedded

I should have gotten one first before I started so I eliminate the buying of small tracks to complete and smothen my track's
Geometry, save the guess work and try to fix and fit things by visual, specially on inside house layout, to navigate the walls and furnitures
to stay close to nice design, I am almost done but I rather have a Cadd system so I can check the layout in Paper than costly buying small
tracks with Online.com.

how much are they?

may I know where you bought yours. 

Are they downloadable or CD format available?

Looks like they are originally European ?

Thanks for the Tip.

Rudy


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy

Don't know if this would fit your needs, since it's intended for designing and printing templates for hand laid track and not mass produced sectional track, but take a look and see, can't hurt to look.









Templot[/b]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm a little confused here, but I don't believe Rudy never mentioned whether he was looking for software for a Mac or a PC. RailModeller is Mac based software and Templot is PC/Windows based. maybe I missed something here.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I have used RR-Track for Windows since 1993 when it came on 3 1/2" floppies. At first I used it to design my O Gauge layouts and it was a natural to continue to use it with G Gauge.

http://www.rrtrack.com/

"Compatible with *Microsoft Windows 95,Windows 98,Windows ME, Windows NT 4.0,Windows 2000,* *Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7."*

Actually I cannot load my RR-Track on my wife's computer with Vista because my registered copy is Version 3.01 and is on a 3 1/2" floppy that has to be installed before I can install the later version 4.01 which is on an update CD. Version 3.01 on the 3 1/2" floppy is incompatible with Vista but a new buyer would not have this problem.

I have not used other software so I cannot make fair comparisons with them but one thing I have liked about RR Track is that the have been doing it for so long and they have provided ongoing support and updates for their programs all these years. 

One thing to consider is which (extra cost) "libraries" you may need. Libraries include such things as gauges and brands of track (LGB, Aristo-Craft USA style and Aristo-Craft European style are different libraries). Other libraries include other brands of track and various brands of items such as buildings by Pola or Piko. It is cheaper to buy a package with everything you want rather than start out with a basic program and then pay for each addition.

I recently redesigned and expanded my layout and a major benefit of RR Track was that I knew exactly which type and how many of every piece of track, turnout and crossover I needed. This enabled me to avoid missing pieces or extra pieces and to get my completed orders in before the upcoming price increase which could have cost more than what I had paid for RR Track years ago.

Worth mentioning is that RR Track is registered to each buyer so every copy is different depending on the libraries the owner paid for.

If you do buy it I would recommend buying the CD and having it mailed to you. Computer crashes etc. over the past 17 years have made me very glad that I did not lose my installation disks/files but I have lost some emailed updates due to dead computers. RR-Track does keep records of what you have purchased so I was able to have the lost files sent again.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 12 Feb 2011 05:04 PM 







Maybe I'm a little confused here, but I don't believe Rudy never mentioned whether he was looking for software for a Mac or a PC. RailModeller is Mac based software and Templot is PC/Windows based. maybe I missed something here.







Gary

No sir, I don't think you missed any thing per se, Rudy didn't qualify a particular computer operating system requirement. In one reply he mentions that he has AutoCad (12 Feb 2011 03:19 PM), which I don't believe runs on a Apple system, but then in a following reply (12 Feb 2011 03:50 PM) he mentions and provides a link to YouTube video demo of RailModeller. However, I don't think he was really paying attention to computer platform requirements, just to the user interface and its seeming ease of use.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought the RR Track software and it works well. It appears to be written in Visual Basic and has the typical problems related to VB and printing. I have had issues with running it on a laptop that didn't have huge amounts of memory in it and sometimes things get lost or hidden, occasionally the file gets corrupted. 

I find it does a real good job of helping work through ideas and figuring out approximately what you need to accomplish it. When I want to explore potential changes it has proved to be a solid time saver. It will also help figure out what you are going to need to carve up to make the standard track sections go together. Don't expect it to generate a perfect layout, and don't cut any track until you have verified that the real layout needs those adjustments. 

If you try to push it too the limits of its capabilities, you may find that it has some difficulties ... save copies of your work with different file names so you can go back to them if a file gets corrupted. 

If you build a library for one of the CAD packages, it may turn out to be a better alternative, especially if you are also planning on designing buildings or models. DoubleCad is a free package that is very capable but there is a bit of a learning curve with it. The various flavors of TurboCAD are reasonably priced alternatives also. Again, CAD packages will require building a library of the various components to build a layout. 

Tom Bray


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you can copy the floppies to a CD or to a USB memory stick. 

I have done this and can load the old version on my floppy less PC and then do the updates. 

All that is needed is the original serial number for it to work this way.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 13 Feb 2011 05:06 AM 
Jerry, you can copy the floppies to a CD or to a USB memory stick. 

I have done this and can load the old version on my floppy less PC and then do the updates. 

All that is needed is the original serial number for it to work this way. 

Hi Dan,

Unfortunately that is not true.

*"RR-Track v3.x is not compatible with Win Vista or Win 7. This is due to a design decision made by Microsoft to not support legacy applications, especially their own. It is not possible to create applications that are forward compatible with future versions of Windows since their features are unknown.

This kind of situation is not unusual for legacy software applications, we have versions of Adobe Ilustrator that we continue to use by running an emulated version of Windows 2000 under Windows 7 in order to use them. That is one path you can take, it is not clean but it does work.

Whether RR-Track v3.x is on diskettes or a CD is irrelevant; it is a legacy 16-bit application that is not supported by Vista or Win 7. Your upgrade CD is just that, an upgrade which requires the presence of the previous version of RR-Track and so is also not compatible with Win 7. 

As we stated, it is possible to emulate an earlier version of Windows under Win 7. We run Win 2000 under Win 7 and Win XP x64 for this very reason so we know it works.

If you want us to replace your installation media, that is $49 plus $7 s/h.
-Russ Becker"
* 
This situation only applies to those of us who started with the old 3.01 or similar versions of RR-Track. I am just unwilling to pay $56.00 to be able to run RR-Track on my wife's PC with Vista. I have an older zipped file that worked but I've lost the unlock code for it. Fortunately it is my wife's computers that have Vista and 7. All of my computers run on XP Pro and I intend to stay with XP as long as possible as all of my other software was also designed for XP.

I did try to run 3.01 on the PC with Vista under compatibility mode for Windows 95 and for Windows XP but without success. 

Still, I feel that over the years I have received very good value from RR-Track so this unique situation does not keep me from suggesting (I try not to recommend anything) it to others.

Jerry


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have heard various statements about levels of compatibility with Window 7. I don't think I have seen too many issues with it. Now, Vista was a different animal entirely ... I had several things that wouldn't run under it that I needed for work and that caused a number of problems. 

I am running Window 7 Professional on my IMac and as far as I know, at least the current Version 4 of RR Track software runs fine. There is a compatibility option you may have to check so that older software will run and it may have to run as Administrator. As long as it is Win32 compatible there is usually some way to make it function. 

I have been told that all the versions of Windows 7 have the compatibility settings, then other people have said that only the professional and higher versions have it ... I recommend finding someone who has a copy of windows that you are thinking of buying and try loading the software on that computer and see if it runs. The store that I bought Win7 from sold Macs and PCs and recommended that I would be best served to get the Professional version, plus it matches what is on my notebook from work. 

I was very happy to find that my sound processing programs also worked correctly under Win7, I have software that programs the Zimo decoders and I didn't want to loose that capability. 

Tom Bray


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Is anyone interested in G-specific apps for track planning? If so, I can program in .net, and could build a Windows based solution pretty quickly, but, um, I'm not sure I'd want to do it for free. 

Just a question about the Autocad comment, I use Gmax often, it's based on 3dStudioMax, and I have no problem using the metric system, why would you have to convert? Is Autocad incapable of using the Metric System? 

Personally, and, um, nobody shoot me for this, I use Trainz for track planning. It's a little tougher to use, but the advantage is you can download K-27's and actually try it out on the computer to see if it's really what you want. 

The basic compatability problem with Vista and 7 is when using the 64 bit version. A lot of old software used 16 bit installers and .dll's, and the 64 bit versions don't have backwards compatability for 16 bit software. Sometimes you can install the program on an older version, and transfer the app and run it, but quite often you have to export/import the registry entries also. I've done it, successfully, but it isn't fun, easy, nor for the faint-hearted. 

Robert


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,

My Apology for not being Specific. I guess being being a novice in my side.
Anyway here are a few that I think will make it close to what I am looking to find.

My system is:
PC running on Window Vista.

I have worked as as AutoCADD draftsman and I know That I can build anything there as long the geometry can be define, Although
anything else is good on drawing as the saying you can Build the pyramid of Egypt upside down standing on the tip. LOL...

I am looking for a software that have the complete Libraries for G-scale in particular LGB tracks or similar or any other scale that will be a Plus later if I decide to jump on other Scale Model.

I saw the youtube tutorial on Templot and it looks like it is similar to AutoCadd capability if you create your set of tracks libraries.

It will be nice to see capabilty of accessories that can be place or in other way of saying " User Friendly" Tracks curve radius can be done in different Radius if it is required but
you are always running into customization of non standard radius and also getting into what really the lomotive can navigate in good terms.
In other words, I like to use the tracks that are standard available first so it will not be costly.

I find Rail Modeler interesting because of its Libraries and standard different tracks. Is this only available in MAC ?
I wonder if this can also create like templot that you can bend or stretch the curves to customs radius.

Also I like to find one that will show a user Friendly "3D" view so if the plan layout will require climbing, different elevation crossing and spacing so
lomotive have a safety clearance on collision. I find that in the hardway, Nothing Broken.
It will be cool if they have libraries of Locomotive and cars so you can check clearance all sides.

With RR-track, I read a few Glitches, Am I correct, so what is teh new version and will that be compatible with my PC window vista. 
I just like to design my Layout and not waste time trying to figure somebody's software glitches. This is the reason why I am looking for one.

Thanks for all response, I really appreciate.

Rudy


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

There you go! Trainz will do all of those things! 

Robert


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By rdamurphy on 13 Feb 2011 09:50 AM 
There you go! Trainz will do all of those things! 

Robert 

can you post a Link on this Trainz... I like to see how it does if it is possible.


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By lownote on 12 Feb 2011 05:42 AM 
I use "rail modeller" Very inexpensive and works on the Mac 

http://www.railmodeller.com/ 

Hi,

I finally learned the use of "Quote" to diect reply to a particular message.
anyway I saw this Railmodeller. is this only MAC and not PC compatible. I am using PC with Vista.

I am interested on this Software.

do you a Lead where to buy them at a good price if they are compatible to my system.

Rudy


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bray on 13 Feb 2011 08:56 AM 
Vista was a different animal entirely ... I had several things that wouldn't run under it that I needed for work and that caused a number of problems. 

Tom Bray 


I don't want to detract from this topic but just to be clear, I have tried everything I know to try to get my 3.02 to work with Vista including compatibility settings for 95, 98, 2000 and XP.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error1.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error2.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error3.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error4.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error5.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error6.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Error7.jpg



Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 13 Feb 2011 09:35 AM 
Hi Folks,

With RR-track, I read a few Glitches, Am I correct, so what is teh new version and will that be compatible with my PC window vista.

Rudy



Hi Rudy,

The current version is 4.02 and while I cannot say that I have run it with Vista that is because of the incompatible older disks I have to use to load it onto a new computer I would expect V4.02 to be fully compatible with Vista.

I also have never tried the 3D capabilities of RR-Track but it does have that ability.

With regard to glitches, it has been my experience with RR-Track that the results fit fairly well but not always precisely. Sometimes when it gets down to the final fitting the track cuts may be slightly different from what RR-Track came up with. It has been awhile since I ran into this but I would suspect that is still true and I don't know that it would not be true of other software.

Other things that may not be glitches but are perhaps worth mentioning is that not everything is in the libraries. For instance there is no library for Aristo-Craft buildings (only Pola and Piko) and the Aristo USA track part numbers are for the brass track - not stainless steel (if that is what you are looking for). Then too there is an 8' section but only if used as flex track (as many use it). I would like to see a plain straight 8' section.

I suspect you would find many similar "glitches" with just about all track software. I think that perhaps the overriding question is which options you want from the software you buy and that may narrow your choices down to a single one. I suspect every software package includes features that others do not have.

It would be great if you live near someone who is using the packages you are considering so you could try them before buying one. They are all most certainly better than they were years ago. Perhaps one thing to look for would be how recent the various packages have been updated as there have been multiple increases in the track choices available to us.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 11 Feb 2011 10:52 AM 
Hi Folks,

Anybody out there have information on G-SCALE ---Computer software for tracks layouts..
please send a Link or information..

Thanks,
Rudy

*Just an update, I stumble on this LINK and it discusses a lot of the Software in the Market today:
*
*link: **[url]http://www.layoutvision.com/id14.html*[/url]

I hope someone can benefit from this and at least makes the feedback makes more interesting with experience.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One feature of RR-Track that I have used quite often and I am once again using is the ability to in effect build a structure to support a layout.

Currently I am adding an extension to a layout that I had originally built on treated plywood but the extension (as well as a couple of gazebo decks I had built this way) will be of 2" x 8" x 16' beams supporting treated decking that will be attached to treated 4" x 4"s. The decking will be covered with green outdoor carpeting to simulate grass.

First I designed the layout with RR-Track to use Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and switches (RR-Track uses the brass track numbers).

Then I printed out the list of track needed:

(4) ACUS 20030 straight 12 inch 
(6) ACUS 20031 straight 6 inch 
(12) ACUS 20060 straight 24 inch
(12) ACUS 20090 straight 36 inch 
(82) ACUS 20195 straight 60 inch 
(2) ACUS custom straight 
(16) ACUS 20115 curve 8ft 22.5°
(12) ACUS 20120 curve 10ft 30° 
(10) ACUS 20370 wide righthand turnout 
(10) ACUS 20380 wide lefthand turnout 
(8) ACUS 20350 rerailer straight

Now the track is here so I am using RR-Track to design the deck extension to put the track on.










So far I just have the 2" x 8" joists but it took only a short time to do this and now I know exactly how many 2" x 8" x 16' and 2" x 8" x 12' pieces of treated lumber I will need. Next will come the 4" x 4"s and finally the decking. When done I will not have wasted money on buying the wrong lumber or waste gas running back and forth as I might have found that I needed more lumber.

RR-Track pretty much makes it one-stop shopping.

Other software may do this as well (I don't know) and most MLSers probably would not have any need for this but it has been a great feature for me.

Jerry


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Rudy,
This is a great forum and you will find lots of info here. Now here is the bottom line for me. I looked in the beginning and picked a package and went to the trouble of planning everything out, then I went in the back yard, put up the thumb and said "that looks good!". I guess I am not as detailed or as finely scaled as others here (and they really do VERY real looking sets!) so I was allowed some leeway on putting my track together. Being realistic I could have done everything with pencil and paper. Now that being said, my layout does not have the expanse of many here. Also, as far as finally fitting stuff together, nothing beats a good track bender!







Either way, planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By rreiffer on 16 Feb 2011 09:08 PM 
Rudy,
This is a great forum and you will find lots of info here. Now here is the bottom line for me. I looked in the beginning and picked a package and went to the trouble of planning everything out, then I went in the back yard, put up the thumb and said "that looks good!". I guess I am not as detailed or as finely scaled as others here (and they really do VERY real looking sets!) so I was allowed some leeway on putting my track together. Being realistic I could have done everything with pencil and paper. Now that being said, my layout does not have the expanse of many here. Also, as far as finally fitting stuff together, nothing beats a good track bender!







Either way, planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad. Enjoy yourself!


Yeah, Thanks for the Good Advice. I am sure that will be a great factor, Having Fun...


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 16 Feb 2011 01:15 PM 
One feature of RR-Track that I have used quite often and I am once again using is the ability to in effect build a structure to support a layout.

Currently I am adding an extension to a layout that I had originally built on treated plywood but the extension (as well as a couple of gazebo decks I had built this way) will be of 2" x 8" x 16' beams supporting treated decking that will be attached to treated 4" x 4"s. The decking will be covered with green outdoor carpeting to simulate grass.

First I designed the layout with RR-Track to use Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and switches (RR-Track uses the brass track numbers).

Then I printed out the list of track needed:

(4) ACUS 20030 straight 12 inch 
(6) ACUS 20031 straight 6 inch 
(12) ACUS 20060 straight 24 inch
(12) ACUS 20090 straight 36 inch 
(82) ACUS 20195 straight 60 inch 
(2) ACUS custom straight 
(16) ACUS 20115 curve 8ft 22.5°
(12) ACUS 20120 curve 10ft 30° 
(10) ACUS 20370 wide righthand turnout 
(10) ACUS 20380 wide lefthand turnout 
(8) ACUS 20350 rerailer straight

Now the track is here so I am using RR-Track to design the deck extension to put the track on.










So far I just have the 2" x 8" joists but it took only a short time to do this and now I know exactly how many 2" x 8" x 16' and 2" x 8" x 12' pieces of treated lumber I will need. Next will come the 4" x 4"s and finally the decking. When done I will not have wasted money on buying the wrong lumber or waste gas running back and forth as I might have found that I needed more lumber.

RR-Track pretty much makes it one-stop shopping.

Other software may do this as well (I don't know) and most MLSers probably would not have any need for this but it has been a great feature for me.

Jerry


That Looks Interesting... Thanks for the response. I am sure your Layout will be great. Please share me the results if you don't mind. 
Getting ideas is all I am looking for now... Still early stage for Garden Rail Road. 
My experience in Building something is make a good Cad or Computer Layout so it will be easy for adjustment in Paper or Print.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 16 Feb 2011 09:34 PM 
That Looks Interesting... Thanks for the response. I am sure your Layout will be great. Please share me the results if you don't mind.


This is how the layout is now (12' x 40') with storage below:












This is how the layout will end up (12' x 72'). It will be 32' wider allowing for single reverse loops and a train shed/switching yard on top:










Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 16 Feb 2011 09:08 PM 
Rudy,
I am not as detailed or as finely scaled as others here (and they really do VERY real looking sets!) so I was allowed some leeway on putting my track together. 

planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad. Enjoy yourself!


Hi Rich,

You make some very good points. 

The importance of detailed track planning often is determined not just by the preferences of the builder but also the limitations of the environment and equipment available to the builder.

When I started with RR-Track we did not have an option of buying track benders plus all of my layouts have been built within specific unyielding environments such as: 

1. Perfectly flat (on a wood floor or on plywood or on decking)
2. Within the walls of a room, suspended from a ceiling or confined by outside brick walls and or a driveway)
3. Built up over posts sunk into the ground with the bases in concrete as much as 6 feet above the ground (little freedom to adjust for track errors)

Most garden railroaders tend to put their layouts on the ground so the ground itself gives quite a bit of freedom (slack). A few inches here or there is not of particular importance.

My overriding guidelines are "is the track going to be straight or curved smoothly enough to prevent derailments and is it far enough from the edge or could a train be destroyed by derailing and falling off the edge and down onto the ground.

























I suspect few of us share the same ideas, landscape and challenges to meet as we build our layouts.

You made another good point when you said "Either way, planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad."

I'm not sure about the fun part but the results usually reflect the level of planning given to the construction.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 17 Feb 2011 07:15 AM 
Posted By rreiffer on 16 Feb 2011 09:08 PM 
Rudy,
I am not as detailed or as finely scaled as others here (and they really do VERY real looking sets!) so I was allowed some leeway on putting my track together. 

planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad. Enjoy yourself!


Hi Rich,

You make some very good points. 

The importance of detailed track planning often is determined not just by the preferences of the builder but also the limitations of the environment and equipment available to the builder.

When I started with RR-Track we did not have an option of buying track benders plus all of my layouts have been built within specific unyielding environments such as: 

1. Perfectly flat (on a wood floor or on plywood or on decking)
2. Within the walls of a room, suspended from a ceiling or confined by outside brick walls and or a driveway)
3. Built up over posts sunk into the ground with the bases in concrete as much as 6 feet above the ground (little freedom to adjust for track errors)

Most garden railroaders tend to put their layouts on the ground so the ground itself gives quite a bit of freedom (slack). A few inches here or there is not of particular importance.

My overriding guidelines are "is the track going to be straight or curved smoothly enough to prevent derailments and is it far enough from the edge or could a train be destroyed by derailing and falling off the edge and down onto the ground.











Very Nice and colorful LGB mogul and tender. This one model will definitely on my list.


by the way what is the LGB model and the Passenger car? are they LGB seems not familiar on the color, I see a lot of yellow and green ....


*







*

*
*****This one really shows the importance of Planning and the elevation idea be perfectly considered on the a good layout *



I suspect few of us share the same ideas, landscape and challenges to meet as we build our layouts.

You made another good point when you said "Either way, planning is just a part of the fun of putting together a garden railroad."

I'm not sure about the fun part but the results usually reflect the level of planning given to the construction.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Rudy,

It also goes to show that no matter how well you plan, something bad will occasionally happen.

Then again sometimes we just get lucky. I never did figure out why that train derailed but the loco and tender had enough weight that they did not fall (probably because the ground was close enough that they did not have to support the weight of all the cars).











It turned out that there was no damage done because the lighting wiring held the coaches together but the roofs separated from the bodies so nothing fell with sufficient force to break.

That layout is below a huge oak tree so there will always be leaves, twigs, acorns etc. falling onto the tracks. I usually run my Rail Broom Car or some other sacrificial car/train first just in case I failed to see something on the track that might cause a derailment.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 17 Feb 2011 09:29 AM 
Very Nice and colorful LGB mogul and tender. This one model will definitely on my list.

by the way what is the LGB model and the Passenger car? are they LGB seems not familiar on the color, I see a lot of yellow and green ...
Sorry, I had not noticed your question at first.

The loco is a 2018d (LGB's 1st Mogul) that I bought used long ago.

The coaches are an assortment of some old LGB Denver & Rio Grande and some Denver South Park and Pacific coaches that either were D&RGW or that I converted to D&RGW.


In the 2004 catalog LGB listed the 29182 DSP&P Mogul 20th Anniversary Set, Limited Edition which was about the same as the set that I assembled other than the new version came with factory digital sound and mine did not come with sound. 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...20Set,.pdf

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

T&LBRR as done on RR-Track 4.

Tortoise and Lizard Bash Railroad on RR Track 4


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 18 Feb 2011 12:31 PM 
T&LBRR as done on RR-Track 4.

Tortoise and Lizard Bash Railroad on RR Track 4


Caboose Layout done without RR-Track 4.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...rawing.JPG

Sorry but I could not help myself. Your layout looks so fantastic and by comparison mine can be displayed with PC Paint about as well as with RR-Track.









Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By toddalin on 18 Feb 2011 12:31 PM 
T&LBRR as done on RR-Track 4.

Tortoise and Lizard Bash Railroad on RR Track 4
Can you give me a rough width x Lenght on this. Looks interesting.
Do you have a website or link where I can see or everyone can see how this came out.
I am sure this is one Great rail Road Model to show...

What are the curves used...

Is this the one in LAS VEGAS dealers show, I saw one in You Tube..
(experimenting on the embed at you tube)


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 18 Feb 2011 02:37 PM 
Posted By toddalin on 18 Feb 2011 12:31 PM 
T&LBRR as done on RR-Track 4.

Tortoise and Lizard Bash Railroad on RR Track 4
Can you give me a rough width x Lenght on this. Looks interesting.
Do you have a website or link where I can see or everyone can see how this came out.
I am sure this is one Great rail Road Model to show...

What are the curves used...

Is this the one in LAS VEGAS dealers show, I saw one in You Tube..
(*experimenting on the embed at you tube*)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/drVwaQXUZCM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


*Got this one correct, you learn something everyday.....
*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,

There is actually even more than shown now as that was done a few years back. I've provided the link to our website.
The railroad is 52' long and about 20' wide with a 15' by 10' "L" at the southwest end. There are about 600' of track. All curves are 8'-10' diameter. I built the railroad by myself in 6 month's time back in 1997. 

See the link for more information.

Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railroad Website


----------



## Kakapo (Jun 25, 2017)

RUDYSMALLET said:


> Posted By lownote on 12 Feb 2011 05:42 AM
> I use "rail modeller" Very inexpensive and works on the Mac


Thanks for mentioning our macOS app!
We now also have a free one available for smaller/less ambitious layouts: you can find *"RailModeller Express"* on our website!

Cheers,
Jay


----------

